# Who will take the clutch shot now that Reggie Miller is gone?



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Five seconds left. Indiana Pacers down by three.
> For most of the past 18 years, every person in the arena, from the opposing coach to the ushers, knew who was getting the ball.
> <!-- ARTICLE SIDEBAR --> <table align="left" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="210"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" height="5">
> 
> ...


_

By Mike Wells of the IndyStar_


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Tough call. If I was drawing up the last play and we needed a three, I would design the play for Stephen Jackson. He was always huge in the clutch for SA, and he's had some good clutch moments here. I'll have to see Sarunas adjust to the NBA 3 point line before I make any judgements on him.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

OK... once Sarunas has adjusted... I want him with the ball... but to tell you the truth... I almost like what we have now... compared to having the Reggie Miller from last year... who was not always as clutch as he used to be... we have 3 or 4 guys we could go to for the last shot... defenses will be clueless as to where we are going... before they always knew... Reggie is going to get the ball... now... they will have to gamble...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> OK... once Sarunas has adjusted... I want him with the ball... but to tell you the truth... I almost like what we have now... compared to having the Reggie Miller from last year... who was not always as clutch as he used to be... we have 3 or 4 guys we could go to for the last shot... defenses will be clueless as to where we are going... before they always knew... Reggie is going to get the ball... now... they will have to gamble...


You got exactly the same feeling I got about it.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> You got exactly the same feeling I got about it.


Prolly not a coincidence... it is prolly the truth! :cheers:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> OK... once Sarunas has adjusted... I want him with the ball... but to tell you the truth... I almost like what we have now... compared to having the Reggie Miller from last year... who was not always as clutch as he used to be... we have 3 or 4 guys we could go to for the last shot... defenses will be clueless as to where we are going... before they always knew... Reggie is going to get the ball... now... they will have to gamble...


Well said. Also I must say that this is great thread and nice find (article) Pacers Fan.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Stephen Jackson I would say for you guys is the best option. Experience is key.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Ron Artest - I am always a fan of putting the ball in your big guy's hands.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We'll be giving it to Artest this year, no doubt. He'll be our first option, then Jermaine, and then Jack. I wouldn't mind Jack taking clutch shots, but unless Artest is having a very off night shooting the ball, I want him to take it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> We'll be giving it to Artest this year, no doubt. He'll be our first option, then Jermaine, and then Jack. I wouldn't mind Jack taking clutch shots, but unless Artest is having a very off night shooting the ball, I want him to take it.


Artest as our first option? He's great at getting to the free throw line and has a nice jump shot from 15-25 feet, but he definitely won't be our first option. We'll always give the ball to Jermaine first, simply because he's a more reliable scorer than anyone else on our team, even if he continues taking jump shots. Jackson and Artest should be about equal for our second option. I see them getting a very similar amount of touches and opportunities.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Artest as our first option? He's great at getting to the free throw line and has a nice jump shot from 15-25 feet, but he definitely won't be our first option. We'll always give the ball to Jermaine first, simply because he's a more reliable scorer than anyone else on our team, even if he continues taking jump shots. Jackson and Artest should be about equal for our second option. I see them getting a very similar amount of touches and opportunities.


Jermaine is our first option in the post, yes, but not when it comes to taking jumpshots. If Jermaine plays like he did at the end of last year, there's no way that he's our first option.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Jermaine is our first option in the post, yes, but not when it comes to taking jumpshots.


Of course, but Jermaine is still going to get the ball before anyone else does. Whether he decides to take a jumpshot or go inside is his decision.



> If Jermaine plays like he did at the end of last year, there's no way that he's our first option.


Don't forget his shoudler injury last year. I hope he'll try to score in the paint more often this year, because even when he was healthy, he was still taking mostly jump shots.


----------

